# which Wyndham has lowest MF's?



## aliehssunday (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm hoping on getting lucky with buying a resale of Wyndham points on eBay.  Which resorts have the lowest maintenance fees?  Points is points right? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 19, 2009)

Go to http://forums.atozed.com  It should have a history of MF.

The newer the resort the lower the MF.  If the resort just start selling, it may have lowest (since most of part is not operate yet).  But you will pay some premium.

You also need to look at the rental option in that forums, as well as discussion on Extra Holidays.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Dec 23, 2009)

*No Image*

I must really be a n00b...I tried to register there and can't get the image to appear so I can validate my registration...Lot's of folk refer to that board for info (like charts and such)...I sent a message to the moderators but no response as of yet.  BTW, I tried both at work and at home.

So, a question.  Why post here when lots of data seems to be stored there?

Personally, I learn more here.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Dec 23, 2009)

you will get far more Wyndham specific info there.....it is the Wyn Owners Forum

try clearing out your cache files.....


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sigh*

I'm sure that was meant as good advice but...

When I came back here after clearing my cache, I had to remember my password... 

Took a few tries... 

BTW, no luck...guess I'll just wait for a response from the moderator.:zzz:


----------



## theo (Dec 23, 2009)

*forums.atozed.com*



Rob&Carol Q said:


> BTW, no luck...guess I'll just wait for a response from the moderator.:zzz:



My own experience has been that there have been a number of "access" problems with forums.atozed.com site, specifically attributed to and occurring with the use of *MS Internet Explorer 6* as a browser. Using a different browser (Google Chrome, or Mozilla Firefox), those access problems promptly disappeared for me. Just a thought... 

The site is a volunteer-based, uncompensated "labor of love" run by one man, so I suggest patience in awaiting a reply from Glenn B., particularly in these busy two days before Christmas...


----------



## GregT (Dec 23, 2009)

When I bought mine (last year) the lowest MFs were at Smokie Mountains.  I waited patiently on ebay and bought it for the closing costs -- it was not an expensive purchase and the MFs are very reasonable.

I bought an EOY 112,000 point package and the MF is $21/month.  I bought this size (and interval) specifically because I like one Wyndham property (Elysian Beach) that requires 112,000 points in peak season for a studio.  That's all my wife and I need for the EOY travel to the US Virgin Islands.

I've seen lots of bigger packages at Smokie Mountains, and they have a consistent point ratio to mine.

Good luck with your search (and hope you get onto the Wyndham sight, they are pretty good over there!)

And......I'm off to the Elysian in February!


----------



## ausman (Dec 23, 2009)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> I tried to register there and can't get the image to appear so I can validate my registration..



As advised, try using another browser. I just attempted to register using Firefox and the images are clear.


----------



## e.bram (Dec 24, 2009)

The lowest MFs might not be a benefit if you lose the 13 mo. ARP to  the resort you really want to go to in prime season.Actyally points are NOT points for this reason. All the points in the world will not get you a week where no availability exists.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Dec 24, 2009)

*Yup...n00b*

I just did the FireFox thing and it worked like a charm.  Why I didn't think of that...well, I'm not the most computer literate critter out there. 

Funny, I mentioned my problem to my Ohio State student daughter and she said "Oh, did you try FireFox"...  

I'm sensing a small generational gap developing...

That said, Thanks!  I'm in.


----------



## ricknhsv (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fairfield Glade in TN*

The Maintenance fees for Fairfield Glade are pretty inexpensive also. 

Rick


----------



## massvacationer (Dec 30, 2009)

*these are fairly low*

From memory, the established resorts (not including the very new resorts that are still very much under developer control) that have lower maintenace UDI fees are:

Smoky Mountains (TN)
Grand Desert  (LV)
South Shore (Tahoe)
Fairway Terrace POA at Ocean Ridge (Edisto SC)
Kinsgate UDI (VA)
Alexandria (VA)
A couple of the POAs at Glade (TN)
Sedona (AZ)
San Antonio (TX)
A couple of the POAs at Pagosa (CO)
Ocean Blvd (SC) has a POA or two that are fairly low


----------

